# pastrami and short ribs



## homeruk (May 23, 2017)

was at makro earlier seeing what was available brisket wise, plus had my eye on some beef short ribs i noticed last trip

brisket they have is all rolled and small scrappy pieces so left that but picked up some ready cured salt beef, great looking flats at just over 4kg a piece..got 2 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and at 7.99 per kg good value im thinking

also picked up the beef short ribs, 2 racks per bag at 5.99 per kg and just under 2kg per rack..so looks like its the weber 22.5 this weekend
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  kamado will have a little rest

any advice on short rib smoking? not done these before, was hoping to put them on the lower rack with the pastrami on the top..bit of a squeeze but fingers crossed

I have  read up some peeps still use the 321 method for these? 

weather looks cracking for the weekend


----------

